# Press "C" for HD



## Roveer

I'm coming from Verizon FIOS and since they repeat their channels in SD and HD it would be nice if Tivo could implement the same feature that Verizon has for tuning the HD channel when the SD channel has been selected. My family often tunes to 181 which is A&E. If they press the red C button on the remote it will automatically switch to the HD version (adding 500 to 181 getting 681). It would be nice if Tivo could implement this feature. 

Verizon recently added a feature where if you select a SD channel and it is available in HD it will automatically tune to that channel. That would be a nice feature to have on Tivo as well.

Roveer


----------



## MScottC

You can easily delete all the SD channels that have HD versions from your channel list. Then there's no confusion at all.


----------



## Roveer

MScottC said:


> You can easily delete all the SD channels that have HD versions from your channel list. Then there's no confusion at all.


That won't solve my family's problem. They often tune by typing in the channel number. Can't seem to train them to use HD only channels so having the "Hit C" option is often helpful. Since FIOS has SD only channels they often channel surf in the 1-400's. I often surf in the 100-400 channels so I can see all the SD only's then when settling on a show, hit C and go to the HD version if available. Having an "auto HD tune" feature would also be helpful. Type in 2, get 502. Verizon STB's now have this feature. Would be nice to see both on Tivo.

Roveer


----------



## steveyal

Roveer said:


> I'm coming from Verizon FIOS and since they repeat their channels in SD and HD it would be nice if Tivo could implement the same feature that Verizon has for tuning the HD channel when the SD channel has been selected. My family often tunes to 181 which is A&E. If they press the red C button on the remote it will automatically switch to the HD version (adding 500 to 181 getting 681). It would be nice if Tivo could implement this feature.
> 
> Verizon recently added a feature where if you select a SD channel and it is available in HD it will automatically tune to that channel. That would be a nice feature to have on Tivo as well.
> 
> Roveer


I hear ya. Just got rid of Fios and switched to cable largely based on the HD/SD issue. I used to have Optimum before I moved and I loved it because if you had the HD package EVERY CHANNEL was HD...no SD channels at all. I wish FIOS and Comcast (my current provider) would follow suit. But really, the ability to edit your channel lists with the TiVo does help alot. I channel surf all the time and since purchasing my TiVo, I have not once had to bear the pain of a low res image : )

I actually had another solution which may even be more radical than yours. I was kinda hoping TiVo could allow you to do your own custom channel listings. Imagine being able to put your channels and number them in any order you wish. Networks first, followed by kids, followed by movie channels etc. It would really make surfing a dream.

It is very unnatural for this child of the seventies to have NBC on channel 904 : (


----------



## jth tv

I know what you mean, Custom channel numbers would be nice. If the broadcasters can have virtual channels and the cable companies can again renumber them, why can't I be able to do the same thing for Favorites ? 

Things should be getting easier, not more difficult.


----------



## sender_name

Roveer said:


> That won't solve my family's problem. They often tune by typing in the channel number. Can't seem to train them to use HD only channels so having the "Hit C" option is often helpful. Since FIOS has SD only channels they often channel surf in the 1-400's. I often surf in the 100-400 channels so I can see all the SD only's then when settling on a show, hit C and go to the HD version if available. Having an "auto HD tune" feature would also be helpful. Type in 2, get 502. Verizon STB's now have this feature. Would be nice to see both on Tivo.
> 
> Roveer


I know this may seem crazy...but try a Logitech Harmony One remote. It has a screen that allows you to set favorite channels and load channel Icons. You family members will just click on the icon for NBC or FOX or whatever and it will turn 507 or 508 (NBCHD and FOXHD on FiOS here in Mass) I like it a lot as a universal smart remote and the Icons can be put in whatever order you want.

I have deleted all the duplicate SD channels to prevent the SD from showing up when you select a show and want to see future broadcasts...


----------



## jrtroo

How would tivo implement this? Is it in the cablecard standards? In the tribune data? I'm guessing not, so they would not have the codes to build this in. The cable companies create the maps, so unless its in the requirements to share, they can keep this feature to themselves.

The real key- stop watching live TV!


----------



## wmcbrine

Even better would be if we could remap the channels ourselves, and just move the HD channels down by 500 to overwrite the SD locations. But, I already know TiVo's not going to do that.


----------



## jth tv

I'll skip the details to explain why I think this, way too longwinded.

Here the Time Warner Cable line up was changed on Sept 25th. On the 24th Channel 2 was SD, on the 25th, I chose the new lineup and Channel 2 became HD.

I don't know the technical details but there were two maps, one old, one new. 

The old one had Channel 2 KCBS mapped to a SD version frequency and the second map had Channel 2 KCBS mapped to a frequency which carried the HD version.

They could make the default be a map to HD if available. Then have another map for those who didn't like that.


----------



## jth tv

Instead of putting a thumbs up next to favorites, allow us to type in a number.


----------



## Roveer

jrtroo said:


> How would tivo implement this? Is it in the cablecard standards? In the tribune data? I'm guessing not, so they would not have the codes to build this in. The cable companies create the maps, so unless its in the requirements to share, they can keep this feature to themselves.
> 
> The real key- stop watching live TV!


They would have to create a user definable channel map. In the current Tivo channel map (where you turn on/off channels) they could add a settable field that says "HD channel available" and then let you put in the channel number of the HD. That would give the DVR the ability to know if there was an HD version of a SD channel and what channel number it is. Then they could implement the RED C button and it would follow the data in the channel map. Same would apply to the "auto tune HD" feature.

Now so everyone understands there's basically 2 different scenarios where these features would be useful.

1. My family often tunes the lower channel numbers by hand. typing in 2 for CBS, 4 for NBC etc. That's the "I'm never going to remember 502, 504" problem. If they chose the lower channel from the guide or select it via channel surfing the RED C button is there to quickly get to the HD version. If they were typing it in having the "auto tune HD" is nice. The only down side (which I'm seeing on the Verizon STB right now is that you have to use the guide or manually surf to the lower channels if you want to get to the low channels. This is a little annoying but still better than nothing.

2. When I'm surfing in the lower channels because there are a number of SD only channels that have good content, but then select a show in that range that has a HD version. Today I have to add 500 to the channel number and manually type it in to see if there is an HD version. Lots of work. Having the RED C "tune to HD version" would be very helpful. At least it was on the Verizon STB.

Roveer


----------



## trip1eX

Edit your channel list and use the guide. 

Who cares if your wife and kids want to watch SD.


----------



## jrtroo

That is actually the right answer. Perhaps not for you, but breaking the hook of live TV will let you spend much less time in front of it, or at least less time being exposed to ads and more time viewing content your family sees as high quality.

If your family wants to watch SD, then that is good enough for them. If you remove those from the guide, at a minimum, the retraining will begin. Once viewing in HD for a while, they may well begin to appreciate it.

If that does not work for you, and you choose to use your tivo like an old-style VCR, then go right ahead. Nothing off my back. But, this is my best advice. Good luck.


----------



## Roveer

C'mon folks. Stop suggesting re-training when a few craftfull implemented features can make the product more useful. I don't understand posts that tell the people to change when a software feature can add value. Isn't "Tivo Suggestion Avenue" is for?

As for the "I don't watch live TV". Do you folks not watch news & weather? It seems like you are really into this "I don't watch live TV" like it's a badge of honor. I know, I've made switching to Tivo and sending all of my STB's back to Verizon mine. Dropped off another 2 today and it made my afternoon. They keep asking me if I cancelled my account. I tell them Nope, then just leave. 2 more to go...

Anyway. I appreciate all the input I have received in this thread but I'll be honest I don't fully understand the "retrain yourself" suggestions. I will be turning off the SD channels on my Roamio but I know that won't really help because many in my family tune by channel number input. Those will continue to tune the SD's when a nice "auto tune HD" feature can remedy that. they (family) don't tune SD because they want to, it's just because they have memorized those channel numbers and it doesn't seem to change. Afterall there are literally hundreds of channels on FIOS so it's well beyond anyone's ability to memorize them all. Unless of course your are the Amazing Kreskin.

Hey, if the STB mfgrs have implemented BOTH of these features why shouldn't Tivo?

Roveer


----------



## jrtroo

Because they control the channel coding, and don't send that data to Tivo. It is their competitive advantage, like the cablecos who fight Tivo by their restrictive use of CC1 flags.

I did not say you have to use your tivo to the fullest. I just recommend it. Use it however you like.

And yes, I would record the news, watch something else, then watch the full news in about half the time. I do not use broadcast TV for weather.


----------



## trip1eX

Roveer said:


> C'mon folks. Stop suggesting re-training when a few craftfull implemented features can make the product more useful. I don't understand posts that tell the people to change when a software feature can add value. Isn't "Tivo Suggestion Avenue" is for?


I don't understand posts that say well I am used to doing something on my old box so Tivo change for me.

I don't understand how someone can't "re-train" to select HD channels when they had to re-train in lots of areas when getting a Tivo.

Tivo has their own solution to this. Edit the channel list. And surf with the guide or channel up/down. And miracle of all miracles you can type in the HD channel number.

Plus how can you re-train your family to use the "C" button if they can't be trained to type in the HD number?

Plus it seems more about your desire to make sure your family is watching HD when they don't seem to care.

Also it would had little to benefit to any current Tivo user. And it seems like a backward looking feature - more useful when HD first came around.



Roveer said:


> Anyway. I appreciate all the input I have received in this thread but I'll be honest I don't fully understand the "retrain yourself" suggestions. I will be turning off the SD channels on my Roamio but I know that won't really help because many in my family tune by channel number input.


But who cares whether your family watches in SD or not? It sounds like they are used to watching in SD and don't mind.



Roveer said:


> Those will continue to tune the SD's when a nice "auto tune HD" feature can remedy that. they (family) don't tune SD because they want to, it's just because they have memorized those channel numbers and it doesn't seem to change. Afterall there are literally hundreds of channels on FIOS so it's well beyond anyone's ability to memorize them all. Unless of course your are the Amazing Kreskin.


That's why all modern systems have an electronic tv guide. And the more you use the guide the more you'll see the channel number and the more you'll memorize it and the more you can type in the number directly if you don't end up using just the guide. I really don't know what your family would do if Verizon changed the channel numbers altogether which has happened on cable systems a few times over the years.

Plus how did they memorize SD channels in the first place? They obviously have the ability to memorize all the channels they care about tuning in directly.

And there is such thing as a printed channel list. You could make HD channel flash cards for your family members.



Roveer said:


> Hey, if the STB mfgrs have implemented BOTH of these features why shouldn't Tivo?


Because it isn't needed.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Roveer said:


> I'm coming from Verizon FIOS and since they repeat their channels in SD and HD it would be nice if Tivo could implement the same feature that Verizon has for tuning the HD channel when the SD channel has been selected. My family often tunes to 181 which is A&E. If they press the red C button on the remote it will automatically switch to the HD version (adding 500 to 181 getting 681). It would be nice if Tivo could implement this feature.
> 
> Verizon recently added a feature where if you select a SD channel and it is available in HD it will automatically tune to that channel. That would be a nice feature to have on Tivo as well.
> 
> Roveer


 The way I corrected that problem, is I unchecked all sd channels that were also available in HD. Then selected the menu to display only my channels. Therefore if they wanted to watch HBO, then they would have to tune to the hd channel and not the ad channel. My family though is lazy. They just look at the guide. If you ask them what channel any station is on. They couldn't tell you. The sd channel would also never show up with the up or down arrow.

Thus in your case if my family wanted to watch A&E they would have to tune to the hd channel. The sd version wouldn't be available.

Tgc


----------



## jlb

Roveer said:


> I'm coming from Verizon FIOS and since they repeat their channels in SD and HD it would be nice if Tivo could implement the same feature that Verizon has for tuning the HD channel when the SD channel has been selected. My family often tunes to 181 which is A&E. If they press the red C button on the remote it will automatically switch to the HD version (adding 500 to 181 getting 681). It would be nice if Tivo could implement this feature.
> 
> Verizon recently added a feature where if you select a SD channel and it is available in HD it will automatically tune to that channel. That would be a nice feature to have on Tivo as well.
> 
> Roveer


What about getting a remote with a touchscreen that let's you use channel logos/icons....then map each one to the corresponding HD channel. Then they don't have to type in channel numbers....they can just hit the station they want with one press on the touchscreen.....

just $.02


----------



## celtic pride

If you press A on your remote you can go to the menu and change the guide to search by station rather than number. The stations will be listed in alphabetical order. so if your looking for syfy channel and you dont know the station number,BTW its (680),you can scroll down until you get to the letter S and you can find it that way also.


----------



## Arcady

It is possible for the cable provider to re-map channels in a CarbleCARD so that if you go to the SD version of a channel, it automatically changes to the HD version.

In fact, there was a thread on this site last year from a user who was on a system that was doing just that, and he came here to complain about it. (He wanted to view the SD version of the channel.)

This is not something that TiVo can do. It is up to the cable provider.


----------



## aaronwt

Roveer said:


> C'mon folks. Stop suggesting re-training when a few craftfull implemented features can make the product more useful. I don't understand posts that tell the people to change when a software feature can add value. Isn't "Tivo Suggestion Avenue" is for?
> 
> As for the "I don't watch live TV". Do you folks not watch news & weather? ..........
> 
> .............


I watch news and weather every day. I record at least a dozen hours each day of news. It is extremely rare that I watch news live. I watch what was recorded. Otherwise if I watch it live there is no way to scan past the commercials. There is nothing on that is better if I watch it live and am forced to sit through commercials. But then I've been time shifting my TV watching for over thirty years now so it seems kind of foreign for me to watch Live TV.

I've been with FiOS for about 7.5 years now. I've always made a channel list of favorites that included all the HD channels and some of the SD channels. I uncheck all of the other channels so they don't pollute the guide. But I also rarely go to a channel by typing in it's number since I have no idea what the channel number is for most of them. I will browse the guide to see what is on and then record it. Then it's available for me to watch sometime. But just because I record something doesn't mean I have to watch it. I probably watch less than a quarter of what I record. Even in the 20th century when I used VCRs I didn't watch everything I taped. I want to have a wide variety of things to choose from when I sit down to watch TV. And I don't want to sit through the commercials.


----------



## scandia101

Roveer said:


> Anyway. I appreciate all the input I have received in this thread but I'll be honest I don't fully understand the "retrain yourself" suggestions.


Because it's in your best interest as it's the solution that is most likely to happen.

Odds of Tivo implement your suggestion are very low, but let's just say they do it. Odds of it getting done anytime soon and getting done right are very low. In the meantime you still have this problem bothering you and after it's implemented, you aren't liking their solution so you're still not happy.

If you and your family are retrained, this becomes a non-issue and you can go on living your happy life being happy and whether or not tivo eventually implements your suggestion, it won't matter because you are already happy w/o it.


----------



## catperson

Roveer said:


> I'm coming from Verizon FIOS and since they repeat their channels in SD and HD it would be nice if Tivo could implement the same feature that Verizon has for tuning the HD channel when the SD channel has been selected. My family often tunes to 181 which is A&E. If they press the red C button on the remote it will automatically switch to the HD version (adding 500 to 181 getting 681). It would be nice if Tivo could implement this feature.
> 
> Verizon recently added a feature where if you select a SD channel and it is available in HD it will automatically tune to that channel. That would be a nice feature to have on Tivo as well.
> 
> Roveer


We have had FIOS w/Tivo for six plus years and I did not know about that feature. Thanks!

I assume the "feature" referenced in your second paragraph only works when the channels are tuned manually, not when Tivo does it? I record certain shows in SD to save disk space and I believe my shows are being recorded in SD, as I instructed.

Thanks.


----------



## jmfreefly

I also didn't know about that feature in Fios. Thanks


----------



## obeythelaw2004

I can confirm that this is a cable headend thing. When I was with Optimum, tuning to an SD channel automatically went to an HD version on TiVo. That was the only thing I liked about Optimum. Fios needs to implement this on their headend.


----------



## wmcbrine

obeythelaw2004 said:


> I can confirm that this is a cable headend thing. When I was with Optimum, tuning to an SD channel automatically went to an HD version on TiVo. That was the only thing I liked about Optimum. Fios needs to implement this on their headend.


But then we'd get complaints from all the idiots fine upstanding TiVo users who like to record things in SD, in order to save drive space. 

Personally, I'd like to see Fios just discontinue SD channels where an HD equivalent exists, and supply downcoverting boxes to those who need them. But I'm not holding my breath for that.


----------



## Arcady

wmcbrine said:


> But then we'd get complaints from all the idiots fine upstanding TiVo users who like to record things in SD, in order to save drive space. .


As I said above, we already did. That's how I knew about the ability of the cable company to do this.


----------

